# ISDN unter Gentoo?

## frank

Habe Gentoo 1.1a von CD erfolgreich entsprechend der build.html installiert. Dabei den Step3 Tarball verwendet. Ethernet läuft. Hisax Modul ist geladen (Fritz PCI).   :Smile: 

Um mit emerge Pakete zu installieren, wäre ein Internet - Zugang jetzt wohl gut.

Wie wird ISDN unter Gentoo eingerichtet? Es gibt kein isdn-ebuild ö.ä auf der Paketliste. Unter /etc kein /isdn directory oder irgendwelche Config-Files. 

Habe Isdn schon unter Suse, Red Hat und Debian zum Laufen bekommen, aber hier hab ich keine  Idee und auch bisher keinen Hinweis gelesen.

Freue mich über jeden Tipp, aber bitte nicht zu technisch-abgehoben, da Hobby-User und schon über 40...

Vielen Dank!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ravage

 :Rolling Eyes: 

1)

Kernel mit isdn kompilieren

2)

Ziehe dir isdn4linux-utils:

z.B von hier:

ftp://ftp.isdn4linux.de/pub/isdn4linux/utils/isdn4k-utils.v3.1pre1.tar.gz

entpacken

make config

make

make install

Bei mir gabs 'nen Fehler bei libtools:

Ich habe die entspr. Datei editiert (siehe make output), dort waren 3-4 Zeilen über die libtool-version einfach rausgenommen ... dann gings. (gentoo 1.2; bitte frage nicht genauer, da das schon ne weile her ist)

3)

# /etc/modules.autoload:  kernel modules to load when system 

hisax type=27 protocol=2 id=0

(bei mir für die AVM PCI , sonst type anpassen

4)

# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3

/sbin/hisaxctrl 0 1 4

/sbin/isdnlog -f/etc/isdn/isdnlog.isdnctrl0.options /dev/isdn/isdnctrl -D

5) bei mir ging die anrufanzeige von isdninfo/i4lmond2 nur mit sysklogd, nicht mit metalog !

(diese 2 progies sind von www.daRav.de's Kisdnmon ; cooles "Anruf-Anzeige mit mehr Funktionen"-Programm für KDE)

Hoffe habe nix vergessen.

Wäre schön , wenn es ein ebuild wieder dafür gäbe !!!

(auch von kisdnmon bzw. server-tools)

Rav

----------

## frank

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung!

Zuerst dachte ich schon, die Frage wäre zu dumm, weil keiner antwortete... aber wie ich das so sehe, hat sie für einen Newbie wohl schon Ihre Berechtigung.

Ich habe mir von den angegebenen Links die Quelltexte downgeloaded. Ich hoffe das kompilieren klappt. Mit den Fehlermeldungen des Kompilers kann ich nämlich nichts anfangen, da für mich asiatisch... Immerhin, Kernel unf Module gingen ja auch.

Die Isdn - Unterstützung scheint aber damit keine Stärke von Gentoo zu sein. DSL wird doch wohl direkt mit den Iso Images mitgeliefert oder ist als Packet verfügbar. Ich wohne leider 200 m zu weit vom nächsten Relaishäuschen weg, da wirds das erstmal (nächste 50 Jahre oder so) nicht geben. 

Also probier ich dann mal die Quelltextpackete..

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## franco

Hi ihr,

irgendwie ist ISDN ausserhalb Deutschlands kein Thema  :Sad:  Zu obigen Postings eine Anmerkung: Fuer isdn4k-utils gibt es bereits ein fertiges Ebuild. Aber es ist maskiert, also deaktiviert. Schaut also mal in:

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

Da steht sowas wie:

# broken

>=net-dialup/isdn4k-utils-3.1_p1-r2

Wenn ihr jetzt vor die zweite Zeile auch einen Kommentar macht, dann koennt ihr ganz normal

emerge isdn4k-utils

machen. Bei mir compiliert das derzeit ohne Probleme. Weiterhin habe ich mal ein net.ippp0 gebaut und alle anderen noetigen Files zusammengetragen. Unter

http://kulshodar.de/i4g-0.1.tar.gz

liegt meine erste Version von "isdn 4 gentoo" zum Download bereit. Ein ebuild dafuer baue ich gerade.

In /etc/conf.d/isdn einfach die Telefonnummern eintragen, in der /etc/ppp/options.ippp0 und /etc/ppp/pap-secrets Login/Passwort eitnragen und in der /etc/conf.d/net das ippp0 ganz normal als Netzwerkdevice konfigurieren, also zB

iface_ippp0="192.168.200.2 pointopoint 192.168.200.1"

gateway="ippp0/192.168.200.1"

Das /etc/ppp/ip-down Script setzt das Interface ordnungsgemaess zurueck und auch das Default-Gateway wieder ein. Hoffe, das nuetzt jemandem.

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## Ravage

Habe ein ebuild für isdn4utils erstellt.

Das ist auch an die Gentoo-Entwickler weitergegeben,

die beschäftigen sich damit (Status: enhancement |critical )!

Hier schonmal zum probieren:

http://www.darav.de/gentoo/isdn4k-utils-3.1_p1.tar.gz

download && in /usr/portage/net-dialup entpacken.

Rav

----------

## franco

Wieso hast Du noch eines erstellt? Es gibt doch schon eines? Es ist nur maskiert...

Gruebelnd,

Frank

P.S. Das Ebuild fuer i4g ist auch fertig, siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4653

----------

## Ravage

richtig.

aber das lief bei mir erst nach anpasssen der config-Datei und anderen kleinigkeiten.

deswegen noch ein neues.

----------

